# Will not start??



## RobertreboR (12 mo ago)

Hello All

Bit of on my Cruze. I have a 2017 RS Cruze with 160k of mileage on her. Right before Christmas I was going to work and I got a P0300 code when I checked the codes. I took it to the dealer since I did not have the time to fix it myself. I was shocked to hear that I lost compression in the two cylinder. All other are 120 and two is 80.
They gave me an estimate of $5900.00 to fix it to start with and it will go up from there. So I looked into a created new motor and that would be $3830.00. I found a place in Kansas that will sell me a motor that has 10k and for $575. So I took that.
I removed the old motor and replaced it with the one that has 10k of mileage and hooked back everything up. It took me a month since I only have one day to work on it and those days only 6 hours at best.
Thanks for reading all this so here is the question for you guys and gals. I go to start it and nothing. I pulled the starter to see if went bad, since I think I crossed the positive and grounds to the starter. Auto parts said the starter works. I am just baffled can I get some suggestions please. And a pic of the starter wires should be.
Many thanks.


----------

